#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-21
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-22
<Tm0> Hey i am new to this sorta, i have a Ubuntu server running, and i need to reenter a proccess i disowned. How do i do it. Or is there a better way i can disown a proccess so i can reenter it?
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-23
<hakimsheriff> hey everyone
<hakimsheriff> hey, how does everyone here feel if I send out the system76 stickers for canada alongside corey burger(burgandavia)?
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-24
<KombuchaKip> Does anyone know what the point of the non-free Fluendo mp3 plugin for GStreamer is when there is already a plugin available?
<dscassel> KombuchaKip: The "free" plugin violates patents. That's why it's in "ugly"
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: I wonder if, politics aside, the Fluendo implementation is better for any of the codecs.
<dscassel> Better or not, it's licensed.
 * dscassel uses vorbis.
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: I prefer theora / vorbis / speex / dirac etc, whenever I have a choice.
<hakimsheriff> did any of you recieve my e-mail?
<Madpilot> I saw it, hakimsheriff - haven't had a chance to follow the links yet
<hakimsheriff> i really need the insert fast
<hakimsheriff> i do not know how to make a good one
<Madpilot> hakimsheriff, this is the one we used to use: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu_CA_insert.pdf
<Madpilot> bilingual, but it does lack an Ubuntu Canada logo
<MagicFab> txwikinger, ping
<MagicFab> Madpilot, we need to get reciprocal links for ubuntu-qc <--> ubuntu-ca
<Madpilot> MagicFab, we should. I'm not in charge of the .ca website anymore, though.
<Madpilot> the whole link page seems to have not been ported over from the old site, in fact
<Madpilot> we used to have links to -qc, and a bunch of other resources.
<dscassel> hakimsheriff really needs to stay logged in.
<dscassel> MagicFab: Yeah, definitely need linking back and forth.
<dscassel> I may have some time today to sort some of this stuff out.
<dscassel> (Merry Christmas, everybody. :)
<dscassel> MagicFab: we can probabl give you access to the ubuntu-ca site to post updates or whatever.
<MagicFab> dscassel, o/
<MagicFab> dscassel, links would be first, then I was planning on adding your news as rss to ours
<MagicFab> today I have zero time though
<IdleOne> is there a point release today for 10.10?
<IdleOne> I got 942 packages to upgrade
<IdleOne> Happy Christmas :-)
<dscassel> IdleOne: Only LTSes get point releases. 10.10 isn't LTS.
<dscassel> Sometimes there are just a lot of fixes. :)
<IdleOne> dscassel: that is what i thought, why do I have 942 packages to upgrade ?
<IdleOne> dude! 942 of them since last night?
<IdleOne> everybody got together and fixed Ubuntu yesterday lol
<IdleOne> I suppose it's possible
<IdleOne> I went ahead and hit enter anyway lol. won't be the first time I break my system.
<dscassel> It only does an update every once in a while.
<dscassel> So they've probably been building up.
<IdleOne> I run them manually on a daily basis
<IdleOne> used to running +1 so I check often
<dscassel> Huhn.
<dscassel> I'm not sure.
<txwikinger> MagicFab: pong
<IdleOne> only reason I am on 10.10 is because I am not happy with unity
<dscassel> I'm currently running in a VM I created on my parents machine. I created it yesterday. :P
<txwikinger> Merry Christmas dcassel
<dscassel> Merry Christmas, txwikinger  :)
<txwikinger> Merry Christmas dscassel
<IdleOne> I started running +1 the day the tool chain got uploaded. I just don't like the Unity interface.
<dscassel> IdleOne: Maybe your mirror was behind...
<IdleOne> main Canadian mirror, usually up to date
<IdleOne> but that is also possible
<MagicFab> txwikinger, o/
<txwikinger> hi MagicFab
<txwikinger> Feliz navidad MagicFab
<IdleOne> prospero ano i felicidad
<MagicFab> txwikinger, just wanted to let you know I linked to your LibreOffice posts: http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/2010/12/24/libreoffice-est-ici-etes-vous-prets-getting-ready-for-libreoffice
<txwikinger> MagicFab: cool thanks
<MagicFab> search for your name (not your nick) - let me know if it's OK or you want any changes
<IdleOne> MagicFab: we getting drunk next week?
<MagicFab> IdleOne, * yeah
<IdleOne> :-)
<MagicFab> I mean yeah
<MagicFab> :)
<IdleOne> not to drunk though, I hate being hungover
<txwikinger> MagicFab: Janke not Junke :)
<MagicFab> ohhh ok ok :)
<MagicFab> txwikinger, I knew I'd scren it somehow cut & paste at 4AM doesn't add up :)
<txwikinger> rofl
<IdleOne> vomos a tomar tequila!
<IdleOne> vamos*
<txwikinger> IdleOne: Don't drink the worm :)
<IdleOne> txwikinger: the worm knows better :P
 * MagicFab fixed it - tx. txwikinger !
<txwikinger> MagicFab: cool
<MagicFab> and it's Próspero Año y Felicidad
<dscassel> IdleOne: The main Canadian mirror is the University of Waterloo Computer Science Club. I love those guys, but they're not professionals by any stretch. :)
<MagicFab> otherwise ano means something else in Spanish, look it up ;)
<IdleOne> lol I know
<IdleOne> I don't know how to do the accents
<IdleOne> dscassel: ah, that explains it
<txwikinger> IdleOne: switch the compose key on
<txwikinger> dscassel: I use iweb rather than UW.. it has better bandwidth
<IdleOne> txwikinger: I don't type in Spanish often enough to bother :/me is lazy
<IdleOne> I usually use savoirfaire but the mirror is slow sometimes
<txwikinger> IdleOne: Well.. there are other languages benefiting from it too :0
<IdleOne> txwikinger: true, but I don't normally type in French either.
<IdleOne> my usage of accents is few and far between
<txwikinger> IdleOne: I thought you are in Quebec
<IdleOne> I am.
<IdleOne> spent ten years in the US, "je me souviens pas"
<IdleOne> heh
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, "Vive le Québec libre" first thing I said to you, lol.
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: haha yeah i remember
<IdleOne> our home phones decided to stop working 2 days ago. Bell is supposed to be sending someone out today between the hours of 8am and 8pm. Talk about messing up my xmas shopping
<IdleOne> So anyway, I was planning on buying you all a nice gift but I can't leave the house. Blame Bell for not getting any presents this year.
<MagicFab> txwikinger, I use apt-cacher and automatic downloads - beats any faster mirrors :)
<ZykoticK9> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all in #ubuntu-ca.  Take care everyone.
<IdleOne> thank you ZykoticK9 same to you.
<IdleOne> dscassel: I figured out why I had 942 packages to upgrade, somehow apt thought I wanted to upgrade to 11.04
<IdleOne> so now I am back on 11.04
<HolaHolu> hey peeps
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-25
<hakimsheriff> is dscassel online?
<ball> Merry Christmas Canada!
<IdleOne> Merry Christmas!
<dscassel> Merry Christmas!
<ZykoticK9> Merry Chistmas!
<dscassel> :D
<ZykoticK9> doh typo
<dscassel> We get the idea. :)
<ZykoticK9> :)
<[thor]> Happy Kwanzaa!
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-26
<billybigrigger> howdy all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-19
<BluesKaj> hey all
<dscassel> Morning!
 * genii-around sips
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-21
<BluesKaj> hiyas folks
<bregma> snow day here, schools are open but the buses are not running
<BobJonkman> genii-around is here!  Quick, hide the tea and crumpets!  Bring out the coffee and donuts!
<genii-around> Mmmm crumpets!
<genii-around> Your tea is safe though, don't worry... ;)
<BobJonkman> I was thinking you wouldn't want to associate with those tea-drinking types...
<genii-around> I actually drink tea sometimes too, it's not *all* coffee and donuts...
<BobJonkman> So, coffee or tea for lunch?
<genii-around> Actually V8 today, and a $5 Subway submarine sandwich...
<genii-around> But of course I have a pot of decent coffee on in my office too
<BobJonkman> I've got leftovers.  Gotta go, before there's a lineup at the microwave.
<genii-around> Run!
 * genii-around makes some tea for a change
<dscassel> I'll take an Irish Breakfast, milk, two sugars.
<bregma> mmm, Irish breakfast: bacon, eggs, sausage, black pudding, white pudding, toast, maybe a broiled tomato, juice and coffee
 * genii-around slides dscassel a nicely steeped tea with just the right amount of milk and sugar
<bregma> can't get black pudding like that here
<bregma> we make Irish breakfast tea here the old-fashioned way when we get the cookstove fired up and can leave the pot brewing over night
<bregma> thick and rich and still black even when you've added lots of milk
<bregma> it's so strong you could leave a spoon standing up in it if it didn't dissolve first
<willwh> bregma: yum
<willwh> http://www.orrsbutchers.com/
<willwh> ^ from Milngavie
<dscassel> Mm, nice.
<willwh> they have 3 locations on the island now I think
<willwh> there haggis === awesome
<willwh> their*
<willwh> scotch eggs, black pudding, square (lorne) suasage etc
<willwh> yum yum yum
<bregma> we can get blood sausage here but it's not the same, distinctly different texture
<genii-around> A lot of people don't like the idea of blood sausage, haggis, etc. But I'll eat anything.
<bregma> if only then knew what went into a hot dog....
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-22
<s-fox> Hello
<DarwinSurvivor> s-fox: hello
<s-fox> Hello DarwinSurvivor , bit early no?
<s-fox> You doing alright?
<DarwinSurvivor> bit late here actually (west coast) :P
<DarwinSurvivor> 03:20 local time :D
<s-fox> Ah, I am actually in europe.  Waiting for starcraftman to wake up :D
<DarwinSurvivor> ah
<s-fox> 11:20 here
<DarwinSurvivor> it's amazing how many non-canadians are in the ubuntu-ca channel!
<s-fox> Haha
<s-fox> You guys are just popular
<DarwinSurvivor> haha, must be
<s-fox> Or super cool, mayber both =)
<s-fox>  /s/mayber/maybe
<s-fox> Um, so if it is only just gone 3am I guess I shall be waiting a little while?
<s-fox> I thought it was nearer 7 your way.
<DarwinSurvivor> depends where he lives in canada
<DarwinSurvivor> we have a 3-4 hour difference from one side of the country to the other
<DarwinSurvivor> what province does he live in?
<s-fox> um, not really sure. Think somewhere near quebec
<DarwinSurvivor> ah, then he'll be even later than here, probaby 6:30 or 07:30 or so
<s-fox> oooh, thanks DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> no problem
<DarwinSurvivor> a lot of people from europe don't realize that all of europe would fit into one of our provinces :P
<DarwinSurvivor> maritime provinces excluded of course!
<s-fox> Really? Canada is that big?
 * s-fox looks at map
<s-fox> Oh my
<s-fox> Also looks like you're a larger land mass
<s-fox> than usa
<DarwinSurvivor> darn right
 * s-fox is impressed
<DarwinSurvivor> in fact, your friend probably lives closser to YOU than he does too me!
<s-fox> Probably, yep
<s-fox> So anything in particular keeping you awake DarwinSurvivor ? Not me is it? :)
<s-fox> :(
<DarwinSurvivor> nah. writting a little code, configuring FF to send gpx files to the gps (2 line bash script) and finishing off the day's RSS feeds
<s-fox> I wrote some code a couple days ago to do with rss feeds...
<s-fox> DarwinSurvivor,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/777679/
<s-fox>  
<DarwinSurvivor> is that a php rss agregator?
<s-fox> Pretty much
<s-fox> It was a little project that I thought would take <1 hour to write, so no comments were made. It sort of got more complex....
<s-fox> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> projects tend to do that
 * s-fox nods
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<s-fox> Hello BluesKaj
<s-fox> How are you?
<bregma> it was exciting walking the dog this morning because of yesterday's freezing rain
<bregma> gotta get me some of them boot chains
<BluesKaj> Hi s-fox , bregma, cloudy here and +2 with just a dusting of snow
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands ...
<s-fox> See you
<BluesKaj> sun came out , snow melted :(
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It's a balmy 6 Celcius here
<BluesKaj> yup, it's 5C here now , genii-around with a summer type sky ...it's been an amazing Nov and Dec weatherwise in this neck of the woods
<BluesKaj> the grass in the neighbourhoos is still green :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-23
<khoover> "sudo chmod a-x /"? Better drink my own piss.
<khoover> just saying...
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: where did you get that gem from?
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, came up with it myself, combining how i fucked my first 'bunutu install up (was a+x, but still), and bear grylls
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-17
<flavienn> Hi there everyone
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-18
<Sebastien> Hey oh, Captain JAck!
<Sebastien> I am looking for people interested to have a Ubuntu Hour un the Ottawa/Hull Area, something really small in a tim horton or mcd's where we can leech wifii
<Sebastien> Rigth now we have one person: zykotick9
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-19
<BobJonkman> Sebastien: Be sure to ask on the mailing list as well. Mostly, that's where all the action is.
<BobJonkman> Unless it's on the forums, where I never go..
<DarwinSurvivor> ac li
<DarwinSurvivor> oops, wrong window
#ubuntu-ca 2014-12-15
<corvolino> salut
#ubuntu-ca 2016-12-20
<genii> If anyone's interested in cable or knows someone else who is ( probably for ham radio use), 58 feet ( maybe a little more) of Andrews Heliax LDF5-50A  7/8" , let me know.
<genii> http://i.imgur.com/Hu63qER.jpg
#ubuntu-ca 2017-12-21
<granttrec> hello, is anyone home?
#ubuntu-ca 2017-12-22
<sexycam> PLEASE CALL 415-349-5666 L0DE RADIO HOUR
<sexycam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwuR2BCe7qI
<sexycam> JOIN THE CHAT ON EFNET #LRH
<sexycam> BobJonkman lubotu1 lex meetingology ChanServ MylesBraithwaite Seven_Six_Two rfleming Chex aisr
